
Show HN: Books for your current life situation and goals - ahmaman
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/14cn8FO7p622Vz9kFnagd8cJWPNqjtdvCbVS534GEKuU/edit#gid=0
======
ahmaman
Hello folks,

We are two developers who enjoy reading books.

Every time we have a new goal in mind, we spend hours looking for the right
books. The issue seem to be that books are organised by genres, but life is
not. Also the timing needs to be right for the book to click.

To tackle this, we are building a service to help you find books for your
current life stage and goals. Books about things that are important for you
right now.

Feel free to share your favourite books and personal takeaways with the rest
of us! We will use your recommendation to build the first version of Nidos.

Any feedback or ideas are welcome!

